# Wieviel Datenvolumen verbraucht ihr im Monat?



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

in meinem Wohnheim suckt das kostenlose Internet Ärsche. Hab hier 1 Mbit und ein Datenvolumen von 4GB. Beim Überschreiten, darf
man 25 Euro zahlen als "Aufwandsentschädigung" damit einer ein Knopf drückt für's wieder freischalten. Dazu kommt noch, dass es in unregelmässigen Abständen einfach zusammenbricht und keine Seiten mehr geladen werden und das nur durch Neustart oder Einschläfern und Aufwachen des Laptops behoben werden kann (liegt 100% nicht am Laptop). Mir ist es aber auch zu doof mir hier
DSL zu holen und irgendeiner Firma regelmässig 25 Euro oder mehr in den Hintern zu schieben, selbst wenn ich in den Ferien 3 Monate garnicht da bin. Dann noch die ganzen Gerätschaften für die eigentlich kein Platz ist.

Bis jetzt war ich sehr Smartphone resistent, weil ich kein Nutzen für mich gesehen hab. Mit meinem 6 Jahre alten gebraucht gekauftem EF81 vertelefonier ich unter einem Euro im Monat ist vorallem für die Erreichbarkeit. Nun hab ich überlegt ob ich mir nicht eine Datenflate für ein Smartphone hole und dies hier als Access Point benutze. So hab ich hier kein nerviges Modem was dann mehrer Monate im Jahr ungenutzt rumsteht. Wahrscheinlich wäre es sogar billiger und universal nutzbar.

Die Frage ist wieviel ihr so an Alltags Volumen im Monat verbraucht mit euerm Smartphone. Manche Datenflats bieten bis
zu einem betimmten Volumen HSPA dann nur noch GPRS. So könnte ich etwas kalkulieren wie mein Gesamtverbrauch aussehen würde.

Gruß,

blackout24


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Januar 2012)

Also zuhause brauch ich 30GB im Monat.
Mit dem Handy ca. 300MB, (Flat geht bei mir bis 200, dann gedrosselt auf 64kbits)

Weist du ob in dem Wohnheim gutes MobileInternet zu empfangen ist?


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2012)

4GB ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, wirklich knapp bemessen. Die Datenmenge bekommt man ja schon mit normalem Surfen und ohne Youtube etc. zusammen. Von Betriebssystemupdates mal ganz zu schweigen.
Mit dem Smartphone komme ich nur deswegen auf mehr als 200MB, weil ich unterwegs manchmal aus Langeweile meine Apps update. Ansonsten habe ich nur Texttraffic, und der ist nicht der Rede wert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Thallassa (14. Januar 2012)

4 GB? Das ist mein monatliches Smartphone-Volumen o_O

Hm, aber der Smartphone-Vertrag mit der Option, das Handy als Hotspot zu benutzen, oder zum USB-Tethering bzw. beides, kostet meistens recht viel. Allerdings kostet es noch mehr, wenn du im Vertrag die Option das quasi kostenlos bzw im Vertrag inklusive zu nutzen nicht hast. Außerdem wird dir ziemlich bald die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt, da das natürlich ne Menge Daten frisst, oder zumindest mehr, als mit Smartphone-Gesurfe - da musst du einen Anbieter finden, der mit der passenden Flat mehr als 1GB im Monat ausspuckt, ohne zu drosseln. Das gib't eher selten, und wenn, dass ist es schweineteuer und du kommst locker auf 80, wenn nicht mehr Euro im Monat. Mir wäen die 20 Euro fürn DSL-Anschluss/Monat lieber


----------



## blackout24 (14. Januar 2012)

Mit den 4 GB komme ich jetzt schon ein Jahr aus trotz Rolling Release Betriebssystem ( für den neuen Kernel oder wöchentliche TV Serie wird dann mal der Laptop an den Campus geschleppt und das kostenlose WLAN ausgenutzt ). Dann wird nur jeder 2. Youtube Link geöffnet der mir geschickt wird und auf 240p gestellt, dann geht das.

Wenn es von HSDPA auf UMTS mit 300-400 kbit drosseln würde, würde mir das ja schon reichen. 1000 MB HSDPA würde ich für 9,90 Euro 3000 für 15 Euro kriegen, aber dann GPRS, was quasi 56k Modem entspricht wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Das letzte mal wo ich ich solche Geschwindigkeiten hatte war 1999, bis dann 2000 auf DSL 765kbit gewechselt wurde. Bin hier um was zu lernen und nicht Filme zu streamen, dass kann ich zu Hause mit meinem geliebten Kabel Internet.


----------



## Ezio (14. Januar 2012)

Ich brauche mobil ca. 5GB im Monat, mit gelegentlichem Tethering.


----------

